# Best LED handheld lantern for utility co?



## HighLight (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm planning on submitting a bid on an electric utilty contract for the supply of handheld lanterns. They are currently using these ubiquitous 6V rectangular battery lanterns with a swivel head unit screwed on top of the 6v Battery. The head unit takes a HPR36 bulb.

I want to be able to supply them with a LED lantern with a swivel type head unit that uses disposable batteries other than these retanguler 6V ones. They will be using them to place at the base of a light pole and swiveling the head to illuminate the top of the pole. They also use them to find tools in the back of their trucks and to light their way in dark areas. It would have to have at least as many lumens as the HPR36 bulb unit but I am not sure what that is. If anyone can offer any suggestions as to where I could locate such a unit or make a suggestion to an alternative type unit it would be great!

LED light engine, swivel head and able to use disposable batteries would be the fixed critria. Rechargable cells are out.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 17, 2010)

You maybe better asking in the lantern section probably more members there who are into them.


----------



## HighLight (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes you are probably right...I'll post there and see if someone there can offer suggestions.


----------



## HighLight (Jul 18, 2010)

*Best lantern for electric utilty company?*

I'm planning on submitting a proposal to an electric utility company for the supply of handheld lanterns. They are currently using these ubiquitous 6V rectangular battery lanterns with a swivel head unit screwed on top of the 6v Battery. The head unit takes a HPR36 bulb.

I want to be able to supply them with a LED lantern with a swivel type head unit that uses disposable batteries other than these retanguler 6V ones. They will be using them to place at the base of a light pole and swiveling the head to illuminate the top of the pole. They also use them to find tools in the back of their trucks and to light their way in dark areas. It would have to have at least as many lumens as the HPR36 bulb which I think is rated at 93 lumens at the bulb. If anyone can offer any suggestions as to where I could locate such a unit or make a suggestion to an alternative type unit it would be great!

The LED light engine, swivel head and able to use disposable batteries would be the fixed critria. Rechargable cells are out.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*



HighLight said:


> I'm planning on submitting a proposal to an electric utility company for the supply of handheld lanterns. They are currently using these ubiquitous 6V rectangular battery lanterns with a swivel head unit screwed on top of the 6v Battery. The head unit takes a HPR36 bulb.
> 
> I want to be able to supply them with a LED lantern with a swivel type head unit that uses disposable batteries other than these retanguler 6V ones. They will be using them to place at the base of a light pole and swiveling the head to illuminate the top of the pole. They also use them to find tools in the back of their trucks and to light their way in dark areas. It would have to have at least as many lumens as the HPR36 bulb which I think is rated at 93 lumens at the bulb. If anyone can offer any suggestions as to where I could locate such a unit or make a suggestion to an alternative type unit it would be great!
> 
> The LED light engine, swivel head and able to use disposable batteries would be the fixed critria. Rechargable cells are out.


you do realize, that what light\tool...ect, company fields is more political decisions that anything else.
also can you supply 1000 units tomorrow????? or at least few dozens samples for evaluation???


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*

not a lantern but the Black & Decker 360 swivel light at Walmart puts out about 100 lumens (rated at 130) has a low mode at 30 lumens, swivels, pivots, and beam focuses, has a clamp and a magnet and takes 3AA batteries (alkalines, lithium primaries, nimh, nicd) It is a nice very sturdy light.


----------



## HighLight (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*



alpg88 said:


> you do realize, that what light\tool...ect, company fields is more political decisions that anything else.
> also can you supply 1000 units tomorrow????? or at least few dozens samples for evaluation???



The need for a replacement lantern has been brought to my attention by the management of the company. I certainly wish they will want a 1000 units asap of any unit I could supply them! They would only need one unit for the initial presentation and then around 10 for evaluation for a month or so.

I am looking for specific suggestions of the type of lantern as I previously detailed. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*

Pelican has a new LED lantern that sounds similar to what you have described. It's the model 9410, which gives approx 300 lumens on low and 700 on high. You can check their website for all the specifics, but it has the swivel head and a carry strap. They list runtimes.


----------



## HighLight (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*



Lynx_Arc said:


> not a lantern but the Black & Decker 360 swivel light at Walmart puts out about 100 lumens (rated at 130) has a low mode at 30 lumens, swivels, pivots, and beam focuses, has a clamp and a magnet and takes 3AA batteries (alkalines, lithium primaries, nimh, nicd) It is a nice very sturdy light.



Thanks for the suggestion. I'm still trying to locate that specific model but I'm thinking it may be more desirable if the lantern took say 3 or 4 of the larger C or D cells so the the runtime will be maximized and battery change outs and downtime will be minimized. I should have stated that requirement in my opening description. I'm sure the ideal lantern exists. I was looking at the Streamlight E flood lanterns but at $250.00 or $175.00 online will be too pricey as they are currently only paying around 40.00 plus the price of the 6Volt battery.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*



alpg88 said:


> you do realize, that what light\tool...ect, company fields is more political decisions that anything else.
> also can you supply 1000 units tomorrow????? or at least few dozens samples for evaluation???


 
I don't know how this relates to the OP, but I'll add my thoughts: 

I think that is completely dependant on the size and composition of the company. In my 19 years of experience selling to utilities (generation, transmission, & distribution), municipalities, and co-ops......the great majority of decisions are not political. Contrary to popular belief, the larger the organization, the less political the decision. Larger companies have dedicated purchasing departments that are not as easily influenced as many imagine. 

I wish these companies asked for 1000 widgets each time we got something written into a spec or out for demo. Most of the time, demo units are returned or paid for by p.o. at the end of the evaluation period. Sometimes we will give something to them to evaluate, but that is to encourage them to try something (at no risk or expense to them). After a trial, if they don't like it, they will normally UPS it back to you. If they like it, they pay an agreed-upon price.


----------



## HighLight (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*



kingofwylietx said:


> Pelican has a new LED lantern that sounds similar to what you have described. It's the model 9410, which gives approx 300 lumens on low and 700 on high. You can check their website for all the specifics, but it has the swivel head and a carry strap. They list runtimes.



That seems like it would be ideal except for the price and the fact its rechargeable. It seems that the suitable LED lanterns are going to be rather expensive compared to the $40.00 that were paying for the incandescent 6 volt lanterns. But I'm thinking in terms of safety, performance and convenience then this is the way to go. At these prices though it may very well be that it would not be a casual purchase on their part . Any other suggestion would be great!


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*

First, if you are finding that all decent LED lanterns take rechargeables, then find out if they will function well with primaries.

Since management came to you to replace the lantern, they realize there is some need for it to be replaced. Otherwise, they would have asked if you will quote on their current product. You might talk to some of the guys that use them and find out what they like/dislike about that particular product. Ask management what they want in a replacement product. They probably want something brighter with longer runtime. Maybe these other lanterns short when they get wet, who knows. Find out what they want and exactly why they want to change products. Do your research.

Offer a similar product to what they have and also quote a decent LED replacement. Take both to your meeting with them. Show them the products and let them evaluate both in the meeting. This is when you can educate them on the benefits of the better LED product. Is it a safety issue? Would the workers be safer with a brighter light? Could they work faster? Is it an issue when one of the bulbs burns out and the worker is in the middle of a project or next to an electrical line? Would the whiter light be better for their application? Is the longer runtime beneficial? Give them the differences and ask how those differences may help them. Expand on whatever they say is beneficial. If the LED doesn't provide any advantages, then they may as well keep buying the same 6 volt lantern. If the LED does have distinct advantages, are they willing to pay the premium for these advantages? It's not always about price (I can hear you muttering 'yes, it is'). Price is most important when selling like-for-like commodities. You are not offering a like-for-like product here. 

Look, I'm not going to give you a sales pep-talk, you may be the best salesman in the world. It just sounds like you expect to find a state of the art item that will compete on price against an antiquated light. 

Good luck.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*

I hate to be a party pooper, but what you are looking for doesn't exist. Professional grade LED lanterns with swiveling heads are very few in number, I can only think of 4. One is the aforementioned Pelican 9410, another is the Streamlight E-Flood & E-Spot Liteboxes, the last is the Bright Star Lighthawk. All use rechargeable batteries. The least expensive of these are the Streamlights at around $150, but they weigh over 7 lbs!! The Lighthawks are around $200, weigh less than 2 lbs due to Li-Ion batt, but the LED used is a few yrs old now, so the dollar value is poor. The Pelicans are mucho dinero. Pelican used to make Big D lanterns using 6 D alkalines, but have been discontinued, you can find a few floating around, but not 1000, short of contacting Pelican to see if they could make a run of these for you. Of course you are back to incandescent with these. At this stage, if you are wanting to stay near a $50-60, you will have to stay with the same type of light. Some more options are the rechargeable Pelican Big D and plain Streamlight Liteboxes. Again, both are incandescent, but I suspect that for a volume of 1000, a price near a $100 could be had. They do have a swivel head and are very bright, these are, after all, the original host of the ROP bulbs. You could sell management on the higher price of rechargeables as "going green". I couldn't imagine still using the swivel lanterns, I thought they were cool in high school............25 yrs ago. Time has passed them by.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll move it there for you if you like - cross-posting in 2 different places is not permitted (Rule 9).

However, before I do that, you should know that the Lanterns section is principally for hanging type lanterns, similar to the old Coleman pressure lanterns except with LED emitters or CFL tubes. Are you sure you want it there?


----------



## HighLight (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*

kingofwylietx and dlrflyer: Exactly what I needed to hear! I knew I would get what I needed in this forum! kingofwylietx you are clearly knowledgable and have much experience in this area. Your strategy points will be utilized.

dlrflyer your product suggestions are superb. They will not need 1000 though(I only wished they would) They will need approx 100 this year. I think rechargeable is the way to go and I wish these all had Li-Ion cells in them. I do know that for health and safety reasons and performance/reliability then these 6 volt lanterns with the hpr36 bulb are so yesterday! If they make a purchase of new lanterns I'll make a post here on which one they chose and why. Thanks guys!


----------



## MattK (Jul 19, 2010)

Spotlights/HID's?


----------



## DM51 (Jul 19, 2010)

MattK said:


> Spotlights/HID's?


Yes, I was thinking that would probably be a better place for it. But let's hear from the OP.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jul 19, 2010)

This post was duplicated in the spotlights & HID flashlights forum. The OP has several responses there and seems to have found his answers. 

I can't speak for him, but this one can probably be merged or deleted.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 19, 2010)

So THAT's why we didn't hear from the OP. He has a duplicate thread. And did no-one think it might be a good idea to report that?

I'm merging the threads. HighLight... you've been here plenty long enough to know cross-posting is not allowed. Don't do it again, please...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Best lantern for electric utilty company?*



HighLight said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm still trying to locate that specific model but I'm thinking it may be more desirable if the lantern took say 3 or 4 of the larger C or D cells so the the runtime will be maximized and battery change outs and downtime will be minimized. I should have stated that requirement in my opening description. I'm sure the ideal lantern exists. I was looking at the Streamlight E flood lanterns but at $250.00 or $175.00 online will be too pricey as they are currently only paying around 40.00 plus the price of the 6Volt battery.



it is 3AA only not adaptable but drawing 400ma it should run 5-10 hours easily on high and at 75ma over a day on low. They are about $25 so you could buy several of them. I have only seen this at walmart stores here is the link for their website
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-and-Decker-Flex-360-Clamplight-3-AA/14034152


----------



## HighLight (Jul 19, 2010)

DM51 said:


> So THAT's why we didn't hear from the OP. He has a duplicate thread. And did no-one think it might be a good idea to report that?
> 
> I'm merging the threads. HighLight... you've been here plenty long enough to know cross-posting is not allowed. Don't do it again, please...



I copied and pasted it from the LED flashlights section to here. I didn't know how to close/delete it from the LED section once I posted so I posted the following in the LED section:

macnair55 said: "You maybe better asking in the lantern section probably more members there who are into them." 

I said: 
"Yes you are probably right...I'll post there and see if someone there can offer suggestions." 

I couldn't find the lantern section so I posted here and it seems you moved it here too. Thanks and sorry about that. Everything should be ok now. Got good answers here too.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 20, 2010)

I just stumbled across this
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000002652&categoryid=26008&brand=
and this
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000002657&categoryid=26008&brand=


----------



## HighLight (Jul 20, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I just stumbled across this
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000002652&categoryid=26008&brand=
> and this
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000002657&categoryid=26008&brand=



Thanks for the suggestions. The first unit seems close to what they may need..the head doesn't swivel though..otherwise a decent unit for sure.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Aug 26, 2010)

Show them the Streamlight E-Spot. I just received mine and am blown away at the difference between the Incan and LED models. I have the incan spot and incan flood power-failure model. Show them the difference in battery savings alone justifies the purchase forget bulb savings and brightness+15-18 hours on low. plus they can be truck mounted & charged while driving between jobs. Buy one and do a demo for them, In this case the Streamlights weight works in its favor show them it doesn't blow over in a storm and stays put


----------

